# Dragon Age: Origins - Allgemeines, Diskussionen und mehr [Sammelthread]



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2009)

gameinformer.com - 9/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Das der Metal es nicht ins Spiel schafft, war ja wohl klar.


----------



## BlackDead (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

PC Action 



Spoiler



91%


----------



## alceleniel (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Plus- und Minus-Punkte aus dem PC Action-Test gibt's*** als Zusammenfassung

 Bin schon so gespannt auf das Spiel. Ab Dienstag wird aber erst mal das Charaktererstellen geübt, wenn der Chareditor rauskommt


----------



## alceleniel (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

PC Gamer UK review 94%

 "A truly astonishing game. Vast, vivid and microscopically detailed. Dragon Age is the RPG of the decade"

 "'But coming out the other end of an epic 80 hours first playthrough, I leave with memories that feel like more than simple events in a game.'"

 "The main negative they mention is the difficulty levels. The reviewer says he had to play through some parts on easy and even then there were some incredibly tough battles."

Quelle


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*



alceleniel schrieb:


> "The main negative they mention is the difficulty levels. The reviewer says he had to play through some parts on easy and even then there were some incredibly tough battles."
> 
> Quelle


 Für mich ist das ein richtig fetter Pluspunkt. Ich hoffe, dass es im Spiel so richtig knackige Kämpfe gibt.


----------



## DarkForce11 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Buffed vergibt 93%


----------



## Angeldust (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

PCG hat auch 91% vergeben.

 Scheint wirklich der RPG-Happen des Jahres zu werden.

 Trotz DLC-Diskussion freu ich mich auf das Spiel. Und Dragonagejourneys hat die Freude nochmal angeheizt.


----------



## KONNAITN (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*



DarkForce11 schrieb:


> Buffed vergibt 93%


   Ist das üblich, dass buffed auch SP-RPGs testet? Ich dachte die behandeln nur MMORPGs.

 btw. wann läuft eigentlich das online Test-Embargo ab? Am 4. November?


----------



## PCG-SW (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*



KONNAITN schrieb:


> DarkForce11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Buffed vergibt 93%
> ...


 Nene, buffed testet im Printmagazin alles, was mit Rollenspiel zu tun hat, also auch die Sacreds, Diablos, Drakensangs  und Dragon Ages dieser Welt 

 Online-Embargo: Läuft am 02.11. ab

 Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

pcgamer (us-print mag) - 



Spoiler



94%


 


> The first Dragon Age: Origins review
> has arrived via PC Gamer magazine, which brands the BioWare game "RPG
> of the decade" in its
> 
> ...


 _pcgamer via cvg_


----------



## KONNAITN (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> Nene, buffed testet im Printmagazin alles, was mit Rollenspiel zu tun hat, also auch die Sacreds, Diablos, Drakensangs  und Dragon Ages dieser Welt
> 
> Online-Embargo: Läuft am 02.11. ab
> 
> ...


   Alles klar, danke! 



Bonkic schrieb:


> pcgamer (us-print mag) -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Was könnte damit gemeint sein? Zu schwer, zu einfach...? Oder dass die Zufallskämpfe beim Reisen teilweise zu schwer sind...? So großartig der Rest auch klingt "enormously silly difficulty levels" gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*



KONNAITN schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > pcgamer (us-print mag) -
> ...


 Ich verstehe das so, als das der Autor die Schwierigkeitsgrade als unpassend einstuft, vielleicht ist das Spiel auf "Leicht" viel zu einfach, aber auf "Normal" bereits extrem herausfordernd, z.B:


----------



## KONNAITN (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> KONNAITN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bonkic schrieb:
> ...


   Ja das wird's wohl sein, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Na mal sehen was die deutschen Tester zu dem Thema zu sagen haben, denn sowas sollte man schon vorher wissen.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

hm


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*



Bonkic schrieb:


> hm


 Hm? Was hmst Du?


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hm
> ...


 
 hat sich erledigt und hatte überdies nix mit dem thema zu tun.


----------



## KONNAITN (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

 4players 
*
**PC:  90 %, Platin Award*
 X-Box 360: 85 %, Gold Award

 Laut Redakteur soll das Spiel eher ein Spätzünder sein, dann aber großen Spaß machen. 

_"Freut euch auf ein erwachsenes Abenteuer mit skurrilen Gefährten,
 taktischen Kämpfen, offener Queststruktur, politischen Intrigen und
 tödlichem Verrat."  
 "Ich habe selten so gute Dialoge und markante Charaktere erlebt. Ich habe selten so lange mit meinen Entscheidungen gehadert." _


----------



## agvoter (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Ich spiele zwar erst seit gestern Nachmittag, aber mein Ersteindruck bestätigt das in den Tests Geschriebene. Es gibt anscheinend eine tolle Story, viel Entscheidungsfreiheit und einen insgesamt rundes Rollenspielerlebnis, was (bisher) lediglich durch die Schlauchlevel und das umständliche Taktikmenü getrübt wird.


----------



## alceleniel (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Irgendwie dachte ich ich hätte hier schon was geschrieben. Ist wohl meiner unterbrochenen Internetverbindung zum Opfer gefallen.   Also nochmal mein Ersteindruck:

 Der zweite Download aus dem EAStore hat endlich geklappt und ich habe schon etwas mit der Magier-Story begonnen. Der Anfang ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich, was ich an einem Rollenspiel absolut zu schätzen weiß. Man wird langsam an alle wichtigen Punkte herangeführt, ohne überfordert zu sein. Im Turm der Magi fällt gleich auf, dass das Spiel auch zum Erkunden einlädt. Überall sind Truhen oder Bücherregale, die man untersuchen und wo man Sachen finden kann. Die Dialoge verlaufen sehr flüssig und mich stört es überhaupt nicht, dass mein Charakter nicht spricht. Man liest ja bereits was er/sie sagt und das dann nochmal zu hören würde die Dialoge unnötig verzögern. 

 Grafisch habe ich auch nichts zu bemängeln. Die vielleicht nicht so scharfen Texturen der Wände fallen überhaupt nicht auf, wenn man sich nicht darauf konzentriert und wann tut man das schon, wenn man durch die Gegend läuft oder mit einem NPC spricht.

 Technisch läuft es auf höchsten Einstellungen bei mir bis jetzt ziemlich flüssig - Quadcore sei Dank. Mal sehen wie es "draußen" aussieht.


----------



## lorgan (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Hi,

 ich bin momentan noch hin- und hergreissen, ob ich nun die PC-Fassung oder die 360 Version nehmen soll. Beide Systeme sind an meinem 42" FullHD-TV angeschlossen, die 360 läuft in 1080p, PC-Spiele beschränke ich hingegen auf 1280x720.
 Die 360 Version hat den Vorteil, dass sie auf jeden Fall laufen wird - und mein Gamescorekonto steigern wird^^
 Die PC Version hat allerdings das bessere Interface, die Vogelperspektive, einen Editor (? - und somit wie bei NwN. User-Addons?) und v.a. die schönere Grafik (nicht, dass ich die 360 Grafik besonders hässlich finde, auf ein paar Details könnte ich verzichten, aber der aufrollende Texturteppich stößt mir bitter auf).
 Gerade die Grafik macht mir aber Sorgen. Mein System ist nicht gerade das stärkste:
 Win 7 PRO 64, Amd X2 5000+, 4 GB DDR2 (PC 800), GF 9800 GT 512 MB, schnelle und saubere SATA Platte. Wie gesagt, ich spiele in 720p, mit V-Sync, 2x AA und 8x AF, bei diesen Settings gehe ich keine Kompromisse ein. Außerdem möchte ich in vollen Details spielen. Wenn schon PC, dann soll es auf jeden Fall hübscher aussehen als auf der 360. Aber ob diese Bedingungen mit einer flüssigen (zumindest 25 fps) Spielbarkeit vereinbar sind?
 Hat jemand ein vergleichbar schwaches System und kann dazu was sagen? Ich werde dieses Jahr sicher nicht mehr aufrüsten - das mal am Rande 

 Bin gespannt, wie es bei euch läuft, danke!


----------



## TheRealBlade (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Ich hab es auch seit gestern Nachmittag und bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden. Die Steuerung geht (mir zumidnest) sehr leicht von der Hand, die Grafik gefällt mir gut und die Story hat mich schon jetzt gefesselt. Die Charaktere sind bisher toll ausgearbeteit, unterhalten sich und feinden sich an und man muss ich gut überlegen wen man wohin mitnimmt und ob man jemanden verärgert oder nicht. Man muss sich insgesamt überlegen was man Antwortet sonst ist der Gesprächspartner schneller hinüber als man dachte, vor allem Sachen wie "Einschüchtern" sollte man wohl doch mit mehr bedacht einsetzen, da dies sonst oft zum Tot des Gesprächspatnersgefpührt haben und so dessen "hilfe" wohl auch nich mehr da is . Die Kämpfe sind auf normale für mich schön Knackig, da ich keinen Heiler in meiner Truppe habe und die Verbände recht rar sind, jedoch alles gut schaffbar, denke das mit den vier Schwierigkeitsgraden wirklich für jeden was dabei ist.

 Zu der Technischen Seite:

 Mein System:

 Core 2 Dou E6750
 4 GB Ram
 Win 7 64Bit
 GF 8800 GTS

 Habe alle Einstellungen auf hoch, 2xAA ohne V-Sync; Auflösung 1680 x 1050. Läuft bisher alles Flüssig, jedoch habe ich keine Frames oder so gemessen, jedenfalls sehr gut Spielbar


----------



## lorgan (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Dein System ist meinem ähnlich, die schnellere CPU bei Dir wird vermutlich durch meine geringere Auflösung ausgeglichen, allerdings ist bei mir V-Sync an, keine Ahnung, was das ausmachen würde. Hast Du bislang nur in Innenbereichen gespielt oder auch außerhalb bei größeren Figuranzahlen? Ich wünschte, es gäbe eine Demo...nach dem jetztigen Stand werde ich aber wohl zur Sicherheit doch lieber zur 360 Version kaufen. Auf dem PC kann ich es dann immer noch als Budgettitel kaufen, sobald mein System neuer sein wird.
 Aber danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## TheRealBlade (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

also sowohl draußen als auch drinnen bisher ca. 10 sdt  gespielt, weil es doch sehr sehr fesselt. Ob V-Sync da jetzt viel ausmacht kann ich nicht beurteilen hab das nicht getestet.


----------



## oceano (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Wäre jemand so nett mir zu verraten, wo genau man die Codes einlöst? Und mit Bindestrichen, oder ohne? Bei mir werden die Codes irgendwie nicht angenommen


----------



## Moemo (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Sobald du mit deinem EA-Konto im Spiel, sowie im BioWare Social Network eingeloggt bist, wählst du im Hauptmenü 'Inhalte zum Herunterladen'. Dort gehst du nun auf 'Code einlösen' und du wirst auf das Social Network weitergeleitet, um deinen Code einzugeben (mit Bindestrich).


----------



## oceano (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Hm, ok jetzt gings. Der Code wurde angenommen, aber im Spiel unter dem Menüpunkt "Inhalte zum Herunterladen" wird nichts angezeigt. Müssten die Sachen da nicht aufgeführt werden, die man freigeschalten hat?  :-o


----------



## Moemo (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Das sollte helfen:



> Gib mal bei Ausführen: Services.msc ein und guck mal ob der DAOUpdater auf manuell steht und aktiviert ist. Wenn der Prozess nicht aktiviert ist starte den mal. Bei mir hats geholfen. Ach ja und guck mal ob deine Firewall die Kommunikation nicht blockt.


----------



## oceano (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Aha, vielen Dank das hat geholfen.


----------



## babajager (7. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*



oceano schrieb:


> Aha, vielen Dank das hat geholfen.


 weis einer wieviel mb die neue quest hat? der läd schon ewigkeiten, bei der rüstung dauerte es nur ein paar sekunden...


----------



## Moemo (7. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

'In Stein gefangen' hat 515mb.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

sagt mal, ich hab es mir auch grad geholt, obwohl ich gestern schon borderlands geholt hab - konnte bei beiden nicht widerstehen, 39 bzw 44€  

 also, natürlich die normale edition. gibt es da auch irgendwelche zusatzinhalte, bzw. wenn ja: wo erfahre ich was darüber? :-o also, die eine blutdrachenrüstung und vermutlich als gegner den golem "shale", das liegt ja als flyer bei... aber zB die quest, die ihr erwähnt?


----------



## TheRealBlade (7. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Die Golem "shale" (was ist das oO)  ist die quest wenn ich das richtig sehe


----------



## Moemo (7. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

'In Stein gefangen' ist die hier erwähnte Quest mit dem Golem. Wenn du die Codes eingelöst hast, sollte zum Beispiel ein Teil der Blutdrachenrüstung in deinem Inventar und die weiteren bei einem Händler später im Lager sein.  Quests wie 'In Stein gefangen' werden in deinem Questlog auch als zusätzlicher Content angegeben und du sollstest einen dazugehörigen Punkt auf der Karte vorfinden.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

o.k, danke - ich hab BEIM downloaden gesehen, dass das mit dem golem die quest IST, um die es hier ging  


 wird es denn auch mal weitere kleine DLC geben, die kostenfrei sind? und die rüstung ist IMMER verfügbar, also auch wenn ich mal nen anderen charakter spiele?


 ps: dass dieser updater gar nicht von allein aktiv ist, ist ja saublöd - hatte das problem eben auch ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Da sich mein Internetzugang momentan nur auf mein schwächliches Notebook und nicht den großen Rechner, auf dem Dragon Age läuft, beschränkt, hätte ich eine kleine Frage: kann man das Spiel und die Codes auch registrieren, ohne das aus dem Spielmenü heraus machen zu müssen?

 Ich fürchte ja fast, dass das nicht möglich ist, zumindest habe ich keinen entsprechenden Link auf den Herstellerseiten gefunden, aber vielleicht habe ich nicht gründlich genug gesucht und jemand von euch weiß Bescheid.


----------



## alceleniel (7. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Da müsste das gehen

http://social.bioware.com/redeem_code.php

 Aber achte darauf mit dem gleichen Account angemeldet zu sein.

 Ich warte ja immer noch auf meine Codes aus der digital Deluxe Edition. Gestern sagt der Support es wird im Laufe des Tages an alle verschickt, heute meldet er sich nicht.... echt ärgerlich.

 Aber das Spiel ist bis jetzt einfach nur genial... auch wenn es mit der Taktik bei mir in den Kämpfen nicht so weit her ist und ich mir angewöhnen sollte die TAB-Taste IMMER zu drücken


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Danke für die Hilfe.
  Ich habe die Codes nun an meinen Account gebunden, aber wie es aussieht, muss man sie dennoch aus dem Spiel heraus runterladen und installieren.

  Daher muss ich wohl vorerst verzichten, bis ich meinen Wlan- Verstärker habe, oder mich dazu durchringe, meinen Rechner in Signalreichweite zu schleppen.   

 Edit: Und ja: das Spiel ist so gut, wie erhofft und erwartet. Ich habe die ersten 13% hinter mir und bin nun 12 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Die Kämpfe laufen bei mir ebenfalls noch etwas chaotisch ab, aber bis auf einen Boss- Kampf, den ich mir für später aufheben muss (oder bis ich genügend Tränke und Verbände dabei habe ), ging eigentlich bislang alles einigermaßen gut.


----------



## Goddess (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Seit gestern befinde ich mich ebenfalls im Besitz der Dragon Age Origins CE. Nachdem die Installation abgeschlossen, und alle Einstellungen vorgenommen waren, habe ich das Spiel gestartet, und mir eine Magierin namens Ezra erstellt. Dieselbe Ezra, die ich mit dem Charakter Editor bereits erstellt hatte, erblickte daraufhin das Licht der Welt. 

 Nach der Einführungsszene ging es sofort richtig zur Sache im _Fade_ wo sie ihre Prüfung zur Magieren absolvieren mußte. Der Einstieg in die Steuerung ging dank des tollen Tutorial unkompliziert Vonstatten. Als ich dann die ersten Kämpfe erfolgreich absolviert hatte, die ersten Gespräche führte, und durch Informationen in der Form von Texten mehr über diese Welt erfuhr, war es entgültig soweit. Das Spiel hatte mich, ohne das ich es bemerkte, richtig in seinen Bann gezogen. 

 Es ließ mich dann auch für 2 Stunden nicht mehr los. In diesen zwei Stunden begann ich damit, meine kleine Welt zu erkunden, die mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt zugänglich war. Soetwas ist mir bei kaum einem anderen Spiel jemals passiert. Bisher bin ich Vollauf begeistert von Dragon Age Origins, von dem was ich erlebt und gesehen habe, von der Story, von den Sprechern, von der Präsentation der Charaktere, der Performance auf höchsten Einstellungen, einfach allem. 

 Natürlich gibt es, wo es Licht gibt, auch Schatten. Die Anmeldung bei diesem Social Network ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Ständig wurde ich nach dem einloggen wieder hinaus geworfen. Nachdem es dann doch geklappt hatte, habe ich versucht, die Downloadinhalte herunter zu laden. Das klappte überhaupt nicht, wegen der auf der Seite scheinbar noch Vorhandenen Probleme, die hoffentlich bald beseitigt werden. Das hat mich schon ziemlich genervt. Vor allem hat es mich deshalb genervt, weil Bioware doch eine großartige Verwaltung für alle Titel besitzt, die über das eigene Profil registriert werden. Zudem gibt es für die meisten Bioware Titel einen bequemen Autodownloader, mit dessen Hilfe alle Titel auf dem aktuellsten Stand gehalten werden können. Warum da speziell für Dragon Age zusätzlich noch eine eigene Plattform eingerichtet werden mußte, mit einer unnötig umständlichen Registrierung, einer Webseite auf der zwar ein Redeem Code eingegeben werden kann, der Inhalt aber nur über einen Downloader im Spiel beziehbar ist, entzieht sich deshalb total meinem Verständnis. Das hätte Eindeutig besser, vor allem aber unkomplizierter, gelöst werden müssen.


----------



## redcrush (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden...habe mich bis jetzt eigentl nur auf die 6 verschiedenen spielstarts beschränkt...eigentl alle sehr geil...gefiel mir aber die von den stadtelfen aber am besten...die des adligen menschen hat mich jetzt nicht so umgehauen...läuft auch alles flüssig bei höchsten einstellungen mit meinem E8200 duo core u 8800gtx .ich denke,dass könnte nach kotor u me wieder ne geile sache werden...

 PS:weis jmd,warum in den gesprächen der helm meiner rüstung nicht angezeigt wird,bzw nicht dargestellt,so als hätte ich keinen auf?sieht immer doof aus ,wenn mein char da in rüssi steht ,aber der helm is plötzlich weg ^^ ...


----------



## oceano (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*



> PS:weis jmd,warum in den gesprächen der helm
> meiner rüstung nicht angezeigt wird,bzw nicht dargestellt,so als hätte
> ich keinen auf?sieht immer doof aus ,wenn mein char da in rüssi steht
> ,aber der helm is plötzlich weg ^^ ...


 1. ist es unhöflich in einem Gespräch einen Helm aufzulassen^^
  und 2. würde man dann ja gar nichts von den Gesichtern, der Mimik, den Reaktionen der Charaktere sehen. Auch die Erstellung des Gesichts deines Helden wär dann irgendwie überflüssig gewesen  :-o


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Hat schon jemand die Blutdrachenrüstung und das Abenteuer heruntergeladen?
 Bei mir geht das nicht. Er nimmt den Code an, ladet aber nicht runter. EA ist natürlich keine Hilfe.


----------



## Moemo (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Achte mal drauf, ob der Dragon Age Uploader am Laufen ist (Ausführen 'Services.msc'), dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## redcrush (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*



oceano schrieb:


> > PS:weis jmd,warum in den gesprächen der helm
> > meiner rüstung nicht angezeigt wird,bzw nicht dargestellt,so als hätte
> > ich keinen auf?sieht immer doof aus ,wenn mein char da in rüssi steht
> > ,aber der helm is plötzlich weg ^^ ...
> ...


 hä?was soll n das?...meinste nicht,dass das nen bissl komisch aussieht,wenn man gerade am rumschnetzeln ist,mit blut vollgesabbert u dann kommt ne sequenz (ob gespräch oder sonst was) u plötzlich is der helm weg...also mich stört das schon nen bissl u das eigentl schon so sehr ,dass ich geneigt bin ,erst gar keinen aufzusetzen.hätte man ja über nen schalter in den optionen im hauptmenü regeln können...helm anzeigen ja/nein ...is jetzt nicht wirklich wild,nur nen in meinen augen kleiner schönheitsfehler...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Nach knapp 43 Stunden habe ich nun ca. 57% der Spielwelt gesehen, drei der vier ersten Hauptquests nach der Schlacht abgehakt und bin wirklich begeistert.

 Zumal es in der Tat genügend Dinge gibt, die einen außerhalb des normalen Questtrotts unterhalten. 
 Momentan klappere ich zB die Gebiete, in denen ich schon die Gegner aus dem Weg geräumt habe, mit meinem Hund ab und schaue, was er mir so alles anschleppt (unter anderem ein Wollknäuel und eine angsabberte Seidenhose, von denen ich aber noch nicht weiß, welchen Gefährten ich diese tollen Sachen schenken soll.  )
 Dieses Unternehmen hatte dann unter anderem auch einige amüsante "Dialoge" zwischen Zevran und dem Hund zur Folge.

 Überrascht bin ich außerdem darüber, dass das Spiel auf meinem alten Prozessor so flüssig auf allen Details läuft (allerdings unter XP, nicht Vista).
 Bemängeln lässt sich (wenn überhaupt), dass Kodexeintragungen nicht immer mit dem tatsächlichen Spielverlauf übereinstimmen (zB wurde es im Kodex so dargestellt, 



Spoiler



als habe ich den Zirkel der Magi zu Connors Rettung mit hinzugezogen, obwohl ich mich dazu entschloss, Isolde zu opfern


) und dass es scheinbar nicht allzu viele Roben im Spiel zu geben scheint, sofern ich nichts übersehen habe.

 Aber das ist "meckern auf hohem Niveau", wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Soulstorm1983 (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

bin au echt begeistert. das ganze spiel hat so ne liebe zum detail, das is der hammer.
 da wird man richtig emotional, bei bestimmten szenen^^
 und die chars morrigan usw sind richtig sympathisch.
 dafür hab ich gern die kohle ausgegeben


----------



## KONNAITN (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*



Moemo schrieb:


> 'In Stein gefangen' ist die hier erwähnte Quest mit dem Golem. Wenn du die Codes eingelöst hast, sollte zum Beispiel ein Teil der Blutdrachenrüstung in deinem Inventar und die weiteren bei einem Händler später im Lager sein.


   Das heißt also diese Blutdrachenrüstung bekommt jeder, egal welche Version und ob vorbestellt oder nicht? 
  Ich habe nämlich die Golem-Quest runtergeladen aber kein Drachenrüstungsteil im Inventar gefunden. 

 edit: Hat sich erledigt. Ich habe übersehen, dass auf der Rückseite des Flyers noch ein zweiter Code steht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. AKTUELL: Erster TEST!*

Es betrifft ja nun nicht den eigentlichen Spielinhalt, aber das Download- System für die DLCs arbeitet bei mir eher mangelhaft.

 Die kleineren Dateien (Rüstungen etc) funktionierten noch einigermaßen gut, aber bei "In Stein gefangen" und dem Wächter- DLC stagniert der Download seit einiger Zeit bei 0% bzw schleicht irgendwo bei 18% rum.
 Unter social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/58/index/81613 gibt es einen umfangreichen englischen Guide für diverse Probleme in diesem Bereich, was mir allerdings bislang noch nicht weiter geholfen hat.

 Für Nutzer der englischen Version scheint es den dazu gehörigen DLC unter Punkt 4. auch als seperaten Download- Link zu geben.
 Dennoch wäre es schön gewesen, wenn man verschiedene Mirrors, auch für die deutsche Version, zur Verfügung gehabt hätte, unter denen man sich den Content hätte runterladen können.
 Damals, zu meinen aktiven WoW- Zeiten habe ich mir die Patches auch eher über die flinkeren Downloadseiten runtergeladen, anstatt über den Client.

 Naja,  mal schauen.


----------

